# Zurück in die Zukunft 4?



## Asselborn (2 Okt. 2012)

Weiss jemand, ob an den Gerüchten zu "Zurück in die Zukunft 4" etwas dran ist?


----------



## Sidewinder (3 Okt. 2012)

Die Gerüchte gibt es bereits seit den 90ern


----------



## Josef84 (3 Okt. 2012)

"Es wird keinen vierten Teil zu "Zurück in die Zukunft" geben. Zumindest sind sowohl Drehbuchautor Bob Gale, Regisseur Robert Zemeckis als auch Produzent Steven Spielberg gegen eine weitere Fortsetzung - und ohne deren Einwilligung kann auch niemand anderes eine Fortsetzung mit Titel des Filmes und den Namen der Charaktere drehen. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Die Geschichte ist beendet"

habe ich eben gefunden


----------



## AWF (3 Okt. 2012)

Diese Reihe sollte man wirklich nicht mehr anfassen. Die 3 Teile sind so verdammt gut, dass ein weiterer Teil oder ein Reboot die ganze Magie zerstören könnte. Und bei Spielberg muss man auch noch aufpassen, dass er es nicht wie sein Kumpel Lucas digital überarbeitet und irgendwelche effekte zusätzlich einbaut oO


----------



## Teck2 (3 Okt. 2012)

ja, bin ich auch der meinung


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (4 Okt. 2012)

Ein weiterer Film wäre wirklich nicht mehr notwendig. Aber ich warte seit über einem Jahrzehnt darauf, dass endlich jemand diese Trilogie mal in ein richtig gutes Computerspiel verwandelt. Und zwar kein Point&Click-Adventure, sondern Action, Hoverboard-Flüge und den Delorean im Flug auf 140 km/h beschleunigen...


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach, ein Film der keine Fortsetzung bekommen DARF!!
Ein absoluter kult film und der kracher schlecht hin, Würde ihn lieber so in erinnerung behalten wie er war.


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

glaub auch kaum, dass der hauptdarsteller das nochmal packt...


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Hoffentlich nicht! Muß man eigentlich etwas was zu seiner Zeit gut war solange
"reiten" bis es tot umfällt?


----------



## mm77 (5 Dez. 2012)

Zurück in die Zukunft - 4 (Offizieller deutscher Kinotrailer - German) 2012 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Tom13 (29 März 2013)

Solange die noch einen Dollar verdienen an ihren erfolgreichen Projekten werden immer wieder neue Fortzetzungen gedreht.

Sie werden auch diese Serie kaputt machen :-(


----------



## Froeschlein (29 März 2013)

...das wär ja cool...


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (1 Mai 2013)

Eine Fortstzung wäre Klasse, mit Till Schweiger und Jessica Simpson!


----------



## word (7 Mai 2013)

Bitte keinen weiteren Teil. Das würde die Trilogie nur abwerten. Sieht man an z.B. Star Wars.


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

sie würden nur was kaputt machen wie bei indiana jones..


----------



## Studi (6 Feb. 2014)

Wäre wahrscheinlich schlecht, wie beim A-Team. Der Film passte auch nicht zur Serie


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2014)

*Nike arbeitet angeblich an den Schuhen aus "Zurück in die Zukunft 2" und will sie schon 2015 herausbringen*

Nike Promises Back to the Future Part II-Inspired Power Laces in 2015! - SuperHeroHype


----------

